# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Αναγνώριση...ποιο ειδος ειναι?

## mixalis91

τι σας φαινεται?

μοιαζει με bengalese αλλα μαλλον δεν ειναι...

----------


## Efthimis98

Society Finch ( bangalese ) δεν πρέπει να είναι!
Από ότι φαίνεται είναι Manikin Finch ....

----------


## Efthimis98

και η μετάλλαξη του πρέπει να είναι bronze manikin finch ...

----------


## jk21

πρεπει να ειναι αυτο

http://www.biodiversityexplorer.org/...cucullatus.htm

*Spermestes cucullatus (Bronze mannikin)* 



με μια μικρη επιφυλαξη για το παρακατω ,αλλα εκεινο ειναι πολυ πιο ανοιχτο 




*Chestnut-breasted Mannikin

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chestnut-breasted_Mannikin*

----------


## jk21

με προλαβες ΕΥΘΥΜΗ ! μπραβο !!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Χεχεχε.... γρήγοροι... !!!  ::

----------


## mixalis91

ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας! να ειναι ιβρυδιο υπαρχει περιπτωση?

----------


## Efthimis98

Όχι είναι ένα γόνιμο πουλάκι!!!
Αν είναι δικό σου, σίγουρα αξίζει ένα πουλάκι για συντροφιά !! (του ίδιου είδους)

----------


## KokkinoMpaloni

Μήπως μπορείς να μου στείλεις με πμ που το βρήκες; Ψάχνω κι εγώ και όπου πάω με ρωτάνε τι πουλί είναι αυτό(!)

----------

